# Holiday Themed wines



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Instead of building on an already very long post in another section of this forum, I thought I would post this here. Feel free to move it if it is not appropriate.





I have started to think about making holiday-themed wines. You know, Christmas wine, Easter wine, Halloween wine. Thanksgiving wine. And whatever else in between.





I would like to start a christmas wine soon, but am not sure what would be appropriate. What do you all suggest? I would like to make a country wine, not a kit - hence the post in the "Fruit Wines" part of this forum.





Thanks all for your help!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2005)

I would suggest a sweet plum or cranberry wine for Christmas. Both work very well with turkey and most peolple seem to like a sweet wine for the holidays.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 17, 2005)

That is wonderful! I have 5 gallons of plum waiting in the carboy already! I think that I might just sweeten it up a little and bottle it for christmas.





Now, what about for Easter? Any sugesstions?!!?


----------



## geocorn (Mar 17, 2005)

Easter is a tough one. Not really one food that dominates. I guess, I would be inclined to go with the spring concept with a nice light white wine. In my house, spring and summer are Pinot Grigio time. Very nice to drink while sitting outside at night.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 18, 2005)

Martina, you being a winemaker of exotic herbs and such, I picture you making a light white wine with aromas and flavor of the once a year, "Christmas Delight" (a semi-sweet "candy-cane"!)


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 18, 2005)

I did make a chocolate mint wine (unfortuantely only one gallon. This year it will be different). It turned out really nice. I liked it a lot, and other people seem to have too. That might be another Christmastime one.





I wonder how the sage will turn out, but I have a feeling it would be like my basil, and the herb-flavor/smell will have been quite strong. 





I did like the tomato wine, though. So you all think a white would be better for Easter?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 18, 2005)

I would think so...white meaning "purity" and it goes with Easter..


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmmm... Gonna have to think about that one for next year. I really liked how the tomato wine turned out, so, depending on the crop this summer, I might just do it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe a mulled spice wine for Christmas, apple base. Sometimes ya gotta go with your roots...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I've been making apple wine with various results. I only use apple concentrate, (always the same kind) and with various results. The one time I added spices (cinnamon, cloves, ginger), it started to erupt like Mt. St. Helen's.


But I like that idea too.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I have 1-gallon of apple wine aging. Last week I added a "cinnamon stick" to it just because...How will that come out Martina, should I just leave it in until bottling time? I might bottle that in a couple of months or so.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Test it often, Joe. It might be a lot for just one gallon. I put 2 for 5 gallons and it seemed okay. Taste as you go would be my advice.





When you feel it's cinnamony enough, take it out.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

...and very good advice that is, as if Joe needs an excuse to taste test...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

I didn't on my exploding apple wine. Trust me when I give advice. I only do it if I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Come to think of it Martina you are very right. Those sticks are potent. I now have an excuse to "taste"....be right back, well maybe abit later.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Good for you, Joe! Keep testing. It's important in winemaking!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm back...that was refreshing..I removed the stick of cinnamon, the stick was also good. One week seemed enough for me. It all kinda reminds me of eating an "apple donut!" The aroma was nice, I'm sure it will improve more by the time I bottle.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Very nice!


Good job testing!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

One evening I did 11 tests on different wines, and by the time I reached my house...Oh well need I explain further?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Hahaha, ONE time?





Yikes. I better be quiet from now on....


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I was on a roll that evening..did keep my notes though.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Gotta have them notes. I have noticed though that even if I copy the recipe how I think is exact, it is never the same twice. Not in a bad way, but just always different.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Notes, however they are written, are important...especially when a "senior moment " steps in.....sorta like a dream, you remember having one about....but the little importantthings are not quite as clear the next day.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep. I do that all the time. I am not old, though. I forget people's name's alot.I used to be really good remembering phone numbers, but that left also.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Ah....the term is just for seniors to use as an excusable reason for not remembering. Now forgetting is something else, not easily forgiven by many.......


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I never forget a face, just can't always put a name to it when I see it again. It is sometimes embarrassing.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

I am the same way..yet some people have the knack of getting their name squeezed out of them without feeling embarrassed. I usually just say, "Heh guy, how's it going........in great hopes that he doesn't ask whether or not I remember his name. I think that the world should require name tags...it beats calling them something else.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Wouldn't that be a hoot. I would probably have to be cute and put on a different name every day.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> Gotta have them notes. I have noticed though that even if I copy the recipe how I think is exact, it is never the same twice. Not in a bad way, but just always different.







The sad thing is, though, even when I *do* use my notes, the wines are not the same.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

I have noticed taste changes in commercial wines of one in particular thatI buy weekly. Notes are like recipe instructions, even for cooking food....it really matters on many other conditions as well.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with you. It also depends on the batch size, I think.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, many other conditions. Temp, time, moon phase, atmospheric conditions, which direction you stir, yeast, nutrient, abv, water, wow, it could go on and on nearly infinite.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

I like your new smileys CW.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

You have them also Joe. Look to the left beside the box you type in where it says more...


Got it? Just click on one after or during typing your post.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh yes! Joe,_ please read *all* of the instructions first! say it again..*all *the instructions first!_


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

hehehe That's funny Joe. My son, 15 next month, buys playstation games and other goodies that require a person to thoroughly read the instructions and do things step by step. He don't, then gets frustrated.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Hahaha, your son sounds like me. I don't read instructions either, except when "there's no way out!"


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

You're not alone..


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, it's the old OCD thang rearing it's ugly head again!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

How true that is...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't bring myself to NOT read instructions. I know. I am weird.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

No, you are sensible, Glenvall. Especially in winemaking, reading instructions is important. I do too little of that, unfortunately.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

You seem to be doing ok.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

I probalby would be doing _better_ if I read the instructions, though.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Then get to reading, hardhead!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah, I don't wanna.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 6, 2005)

Thinking ahead for the upcoming holidays....





Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a good idea Martina. Why don't you send me a bottle of each of your different wines. I could taste them for you and then advise on which ones to give for Christmas. I would not even charge you a fee for doing this.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 7, 2005)

Ummmmmmmmmm...



































I don't think so.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 7, 2005)

Waldo,


Why don't you design a wonderful Christmas lable for Martina??


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

I could do that if she wished...All she would have to do is just...Wish


And let me know what type of wine it would be.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## kaizen (Sep 7, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> I did make a chocolate mint wine (unfortuantely
> only one gallon. This year it will be different). It turned
> out really nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 8, 2005)

Martina,


You could use fruit from palm trees and make a "Palm Sunday" wine. I thought of this about 2:00am this morning when I couldn't sleep. Isn't it amazing the things that come to our minds in the middleof the night?? 


BTW ... Somewhere on the forum I saw a recipe for Pindo Palm Wine.


Margaret


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK Martina..Here is a label to put on your wines to give as Christmas gifts.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh oh!





You guys are fantastic!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice Waldo!!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 9, 2005)

I wonder if I could make a potato latke wine for the Jewish Holidays??


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 9, 2005)

I've made a potato wine.





It really has no specific taste, but is great to use when you need to top up.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Cove


Martina, If you decide you like it and need something changed or added just let me know. I have saved the file and i can edit it.


----------

